
Coliving: A Solution for Lonely Millennials? - prostoalex
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/11/coliving/414531/?single_page=true
======
squidlogic
Social connection has such a big impact on physical health (isolation is more
deadly than obesity).[0]

In my experience it is becoming harder and harder to form relationships, and
one of the factors seems to be our housing choices[1].

[0][http://journals.plos.org/plosmedicine/article?id=10.1371/jou...](http://journals.plos.org/plosmedicine/article?id=10.1371/journal.pmed.1000316)

[1][http://www.vox.com/2015/10/28/9622920/housing-adult-
friendsh...](http://www.vox.com/2015/10/28/9622920/housing-adult-friendship)

~~~
scotty79
Not isolation but lonliness. Isolation is neutral in people that don't feel
lonly.

------
michaelhoney
I lived like this recently for month, at a residency in Iceland. I think it's
great if your housemates are intellectually & culturally compatible. Ideally
there'd be coliving spaces for those with different ideologies: I can't
imagine wanting to live in space with conservative religious types or party-
hard fratboys.

------
dllthomas
I lived in a housing coop in Ann Arbor that was roughly along these lines. It
was a great experience, and I'd love to find something similar (in the right
ways). Have looked a little bit.

